# Anglo Irish Bank - Premium Demand Account



## Pope John 11 (6 May 2009)

I put in €20,000 to an Anglo Premium Demand Account on the 05/12/08.

I have recieved a statement recently telling me that €20,055.46 is in the account for the 20/04/08.

The interest rate was 4.75% & is now at 4.25%.

Can someone explain why I have only earned €55.46 interest over the course of 5 months.

Not happy, please help


----------



## MixerVilla (6 May 2009)

the interest relates to 25 days interest to 12/31, the interest only rolls onto the principle at year end.


----------



## jpd (6 May 2009)

Taken from from their web-site



> Interest credited to the account annually on last working day of December each year



so I suppose that is the interest earned in December 2008. Looks about correct
€ 20,000 x 25 days/365 x 4.75% less DIRT 20% = € 52.05 so depending on which day they credited the lodgement  55.46 is probably correct.


----------



## Darando (6 May 2009)

If you use AngloConnect it will tell you how much interest you have earned to date (both nett and gross), although it will not be credited to your account until the end of the year.


----------



## Pope John 11 (7 May 2009)

Cheers for that. I will register tomorrow & post the form. I hope you guys are right on this one. I'll keep you posted. Just thought Anglo IB were trying to rip me off. 

I have read the T & C's. I will keep u all informed


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

Your cheque should be made payable to​[FONT=TF Forever Regular,TF Forever Regular][FONT=TF Forever Regular,TF Forever Regular]Anglo Irish Bank Corporation plc [/FONT][/FONT]or to the account holder(s) and marked ‘a/c payee only’. 
​Your cheque should be made payable to the Account holder(s) and marked ’a/c payee only‘.


Anybody else notice that for some reason they have dropped the fact that you can get a cheque payable to Anglo Irish Bank to lodge to your account? The plc bit should be replaced with ltd but why drop this from the application form's? Is it because people would be uncomfortable making a cheque out to Anglo?
​


----------



## callybags (10 Jul 2009)

theresa1 said:


> Your cheque should be made payable to​[FONT=TF Forever Regular,TF Forever Regular][FONT=TF Forever Regular,TF Forever Regular]Anglo Irish Bank Corporation plc [/FONT][/FONT]or to the account holder(s) and marked ‘a/c payee only’. ​
> 
> 
> Your cheque should be made payable to the Account holder(s) and marked ’a/c payee only‘.
> ...


 
I think it is because before nationalisation deposits initially went into a "holding Account" and were then allocated to individual depositors accounts.

Northern Rock seem to operate a similar system.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

I phoned Anglo Irish Bank and they will still accept cheque's payable to Anglo Irish Bank or to the acount holder(s). I still reckon some people would be nervous about writing a cheque for Anglo hence why they dropped it off the form's but will still accept it.


----------



## OPTIMUM (10 Jul 2009)

Its safer to make your cheque payable to you, not the Bank, in case it gets lost in the post. A cheque payable to a bank could be lodged to any account in that Bank.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

OPTIMUM said:


> Its safer to make your cheque payable to you, not the Bank, in case it gets lost in the post. A cheque payable to a bank could be lodged to any account in that Bank.


 


- Good point but I would alway's go in to their head office and lodge it.


----------



## TSThomas (11 Jul 2009)

Why not setup an EFT instead?


----------

